# David (Smokinj) is a studly BOTL!



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

David flexes his guns with this nice little package of ISOMs!!! I am at a loss for words at this man's generosity...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmmm...mmm...good!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

dave is always killin it! one hell of a botl!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow great smokes wtg David! Enjoy the ISOMs!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great shmaaakin!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice fricken pick up bro.Another one feels the wrath of SmokinJ...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work David!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Mmmmmmm looks like a tasty hit.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit David!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh nice hit.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good hit!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

David is as great as they come.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job David.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful lookin hit. SJ is a beast. Enjoy!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

GReat hit for sure


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Those are excellent! Great job!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those look damn good! Got my mouth waterin', NO got it foamin'! :dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

yum! rad smokes


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

No argument here! David is a GREAT BOTL. Nice hit enjoy the smokes.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Another smackin" by The Man!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

David delivers an awesome hit as usual!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

endeed he is, very awesome


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Monte 2's looking good. Well done.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Amazing hit there! SJ does it once again. What a super hit from just a Super BOTL! Enjoy the heck outta those Sin, I know you will 

CD


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yowza he does some amazing thing
good goin!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome looking smokes!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

David is the man, enjoy them smokes Pete.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit ....David know how to hurt 'em


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit David!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I see the Monte #2's but, what are the other 3 sticks? I don't recognize the band.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Jose Piedra...probably my new favorite bundle cigars. They are delicious!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------

